# First trip to a sawmill



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Some of you may remember my previous post about getting an oak log milled. Well, I finally made it out to mill and picked up some mulberry on the way. I would like thank thank Daren for recommending to saw them since the dark stains were disease, not iron. If anyone can count the number of nails in the center board in pic 3 they get a prize:smile: . They didn't charge me for 2 ruined blades, but stopped switching to new ones. A few of the naily boards have the washboard surface from the dull blade. Not bad for a 3/4 hour labor charge and a quarter tank of gas. It's the coolest oak I have ever seen, now I have to wait for it to dry.


----------



## joasis (Sep 15, 2006)

If I was making a bet, I see 4 streaks from nails....?


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Looks like 4 to me too :huh:. That is cool all looking stuff. For sure unique oak, the mulberry will darken and look like cherry when it dries. I notice the title was first trip to the mill...at least you are not trying to fool yourself or us into thinking it will be your last :laughing:.


----------



## mranum (Mar 27, 2008)

I'm going with 10, looks like a couple clusters near the center but hard for me to see clearly. 

(sigh)I'm 43 and my eyes are going too, maybe I'm ready for the :wheelchair: soon.










:laughing:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

10 is getting closer, but whoever nailed them in had a trick up there sleeve.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

8 nails.........and that sure is some nice "crotch figure" in that Mulberry:thumbsup: Mark


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Nice stuff. In case you don't already know . . . . . .you are officially hooked. :thumbup1:


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

Marko is the winner. 8 nails, but four had been bent over so that one actually has 12 spots. Your prize is 8 slightly used nails, wood not included.













.


----------



## Capt Crutch (Jan 21, 2008)

I had no idea mulberry got so big!

Nice stuff!


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

The mulberry piece I took started 6' from the base which was 24" across, but rotten in the middle. I was tempted to try anyway since it had a 3 way crotch that looked solid, but decided it would just be firewood. The guy planted them in the '50's when his house was built, 8 of them. He is down to 3, one almost dead and half rotten and one that is healthy and around 36" diameter clear to 8' up that he wants down also. They kill his grass with shade and he has about 20 more trees on his 1/2 acre lot. I gave him my number for when this monster comes down, I hope he remembers:icon_smile: .


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

i've sawn thru enough nails....always "one" too many,you think I'd know what the collateral damage looks like:yes: :thumbsup: Don't worry about sending my winning's,I'd rather you owe it to me then cheat me out of it anyway:yes: 8 nails? not bad, but I'd rather have a slice of that Mulberry Crotch. :laughing: Mark


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Marko said:


> i've sawn thru enough nails....


:laughing:, already ? Good _guess_.


----------



## Marko (Feb 11, 2008)

already??????I know! It's terrible what I've done to these blades.You'd think there was a prize for hittin nails or something.Daren ,you just can't get over the fact I was right again and couldn't cheat this time:laughing: Every tree I milled off this creek (at least 20) was loaded with nails and barb wire:furious: couple insulators too.Before this land (100 acres)was subdivided it was a cattle pasture.The farmers and/or cattle ranchers :cowboy: would fence the perimeter to keep there prize bulls from crossing the river to greener pastures and knockin' up another farmers sow(people got hung for that back in the day):laughing: . These trees are generations old and seemed to swallow the fence:huh: .I actually looked at the pic's and compared them to a Poplar I sawed that had 8 nails in it.I didn't have a pic of the Poplar(just memory)but it looked familiar.The Poplar had 8 bits of metal sawn thru.When I looked at those pic's it was like a recurring nightmare seeing the streaks and I woulda put $$ on there being at least a halfadozen or so.:thumbsup: Mark

Daren,tell me you didn't think I had a shot at gettin' this right,remember the "Siberian Elm" incident.......:yes: 
I'm going to Vegas!!!!:laughing:


----------

